# TC Electronic UniTune Clip - Clip-on Chromatic Tuner



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This looks like one of the best ones available and the price is reasonable.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ectronic-unitune-clip-clip-on-chromatic-tuner


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Looks like it was replaced by the polytune...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> Looks like it was replaced by the polytune...


I don't think so. It is unique to Sweetwater, I believe. Am I mistaken?

Oh, I just did a search and I see what you mean. That is likely why they have the special pricing on it. They are trying to get rid of the old stock. Good call, RD.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Mine arrived yesterday....... Woot! 
Biggest box for a tiny tuner ever!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2018)

I had a 4x8" label packed in a bigger box than that shipped to me once. lol.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My Snarks are good enough for me


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

So are my 3 Snarks! Most peaople I jam with have snarks so we're always pretty much in tune. Give or take a nudge.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I like my Snarks (Black) also and their cheaper. (when I bought them anyway)


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I bought a Polytune some years ago... not impressed except for the price ! :-(


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> I have 2 PolyClips and I couldn't be happier.
> I gave my Snarks away after using the PolyClip.


Why is that?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

deleted


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I gave up on the snark as the arm ball and clip are very fragile.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> I would have thought my comment was fairly self-explanatory but since I guess it wasn't I will spell it out.
> 
> The PolyClips are soooooo much better that I instantly decided was never going to use the Snarks again and since they were low budget items to begin with I saw no point in trying to sell them so I gave them away.


I have a Polytune 2 which I like a lot. But I haven't used the Polytune clip on. Saying you just gave the snarks away isn't self explanatory to me whatsoever. Does the Polyclip tune more accurately? Does the the Polyclip have more functionality? Just asking for your opinion on why the Polyclip is better. Not a semi snotty answer, to be perfectly honest. Thanks for the input. I guess.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a Polytune 2 and a Clip. I had two problems one of which I’ve solved.

1) I wasn’t getting consistent results. Turns out the tuner is so specific it shows the difference between reading with your hand on a tuning head and not. I always turn the head and then remove my hand to check the tuner. It makes a difference try it.

2) I still get inconsistency in readings between strumming all the strings and single string. I’ll tune each string individually then strumming usually shows the E and A are flat. Anyone else get this?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I get that on the Polytune 2 as well. So I guess they haven't really rectified that issue yet. HAven't tried any newer versions though. Interesting about the fingers on the Pegs though. Thanks for the info @BSTheTech


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Dorian2 said:


> Does the Polyclip tune more accurately? Does the the Polyclip have more functionality? Just asking for your opinion on why the Polyclip is better. Not a semi snotty answer, to be perfectly honest. Thanks for the input. I guess.


I find it to be more sensitive, as BSTheTech points out above, and as a result it is more accurate. 
The display is easier to read because it is larger and clearer and more importantly, the graduations are finer.
On top of that, there's also the added resolution that comes with the variable of levels of brightness as you approach center.
It gives me a better state of tune than the Snarks did.
I was always tweaking the tune after tuning with the Snarks.
I don't need to with the PolyClip.
It gets it right and it does it in less time.
I call that better.

And by the way .. my comment didn't actually need all that much explanation.
It really was pretty self-expanatory.
It may not have given the level of detail I just gave here but it did get the message across that the PolyClip soundly bested the Snark.
Why else would anyone say they gave one away after trying the other?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

As for the strumming thing, I never use that feature.
I used it at first until I realized I didn't like it and it wasn't needed.
If I tune individual strings and double check all six until no changes are required it's bang on.
The strum screen will then indicate one or two strings are flat or sharp but if I try to adjust them it just takes a lot of time and the end result isn't a better sounding tune.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the answer. Just wanted to know why you figured the Polytune was better than the Snarks is all. At close to 3x more expensive, I wanted more detail.


----------

